# GFCI problem



## GregC1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have an outside circuit where a GFCI outlet will not work even when no other loads are connected on the circuit.  Yet when I measure the voltage from the hot wire to the neutral or ground I get 120V.  When I hook up a regular outlet it works fine.  Any ideas?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 5, 2011)

The GFCI outlet is bad, replace it with a working/new one.


----------



## mack (Sep 7, 2011)

Did you make sure center button is all the way in? Also did you try continuity
  check to see if plug is bad.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 7, 2011)

Another thought is; did you observe proper polarity when attaching the wires to the GFCI outlet?
I know a non-GFCI outlet will work if polarity is not correct but, have never hooked a GFCI outlet with the wrong polarity so I don't know what would happen.
My last thought is; did you attach your wires to the LINE or LOAD terminals of the GFCI outet?
Again, never tried this either but, suspect that would cause the GFCI outlet to not work also.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Sep 8, 2011)

First rule of working with existing electrical wiring is NEVER assume that things are right!  

Get a circuit tester and make sure which wire is the hot wire. Should be the black but test from wire to box, or ground wire. The wire that lights the tester (or shows 110+ voltage to ground) is the hot one. If the black wire is hot then it goes to the "hot" or brass colored screw on the LINE end of the GFI. The white then goes to the silver screw on the LINE end. Attach the ground and install and turn power back on and you should be fine.


----------



## GregC1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks.  I have done all of that, but it still does not work.


----------



## GregC1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have check the receptacle (and confirmed that I am wiring it correctly) by installing it in another crcuit.  It works fine.

Can a GFCI outlet detect problems "upstream" rather than "downstream"?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 12, 2011)

This may help...How GFCIs Work

My :2cents: is you need a new GFCI.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Doesn't sound logical that the unit works on other circuits but not when wired into the one you want it on.  I suspect buying a new GFCI will not change things, and that there could be something going on "upstream" in your circuit.  

Possibly an electrician will chime in shortly.  Back in my home inspecting days, I occasionally found circuits (some in relatively new homes) that showed abnormally high voltage drops when tested with an Ideal True RMS circuit tester.  Always noted it on my reports, suggesting the buyer bring in an electrician to see if the problem was serious enough to be potentially harmful.


----------



## EddieCampbellRetired (Oct 12, 2011)

I retired to a RV, and am having the same problems.
Every time it rains the GFCI trips and won't reset till it dries out.
I have read serveral problem corrections. 
One is not to have more than 150 feet of wire, and the other is
to not have more than 6 outlets on a single one.
No single outlet seems to cause the problem
After calculating this distances, the 6 outlets have about 184
feet of total wire from the GFCI.
Any ideas ?


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 13, 2011)

EddieCampbellRetired said:


> Any ideas ?


Yes, fix this problem:


EddieCampbellRetired said:


> Every time it rains the GFCI trips and won't reset *till it dries out.*


----------

